# Seven Shirts Quilt is finished



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

This one is made out of seven men's shirts (obviously) only..for everything..the front, the back and the binding. Still have to hand sew the binding down. It was fun to make!










Here is a close up..just swirly loops and stars in the light areas:










And the back:










http://thethriftyquilter.blogspot.com/2009/06/seven-shirts-seven-steps-one-thrifty.html

Slowly working through my ufo's. Feels great to have another finish!!
The link for the tutorial is here:


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice job! Get it bound and link up to Amanda Jean's Finish it up Friday linking party. There are three that I have linked to before, I think. It really gives you a push to get something "done" each week.

Your quilting is beautiful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is wonderful Reenie! It looks Christmasy to me... I see holly leaves when I look at it. Love the recyling!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Let me ask you about the back, I've always wanted to do a pieced back but was wondering how hard is it to get the quilt centered over it? Especially when putting it on a big quilt frame. The quilt is gorgeous! I've saved the picture and put it in my to do pile.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it!! Great job, as usual!

This gave me an idea...I think I will ask my Bub, for some of his old shirts. and make him a surprise quilt. He travels in his work....he can take it along with him.

Yes, what is on the back?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love it! Great job that you used them for the back too! You rock!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I really like it!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like the front, but I really like the back! I always like pieced backs, it's like getting two quilts in one.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

love it! I have a bunch of shirts I've "collected" for this......one day.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW.....
I Love It...
CJ is right it does look Christmasy......
You did a Beautiful job.....
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Terri..I loved pieced backs, too! You are right, I almost like the back better than the front! The backing is made from the backs of the shirts with a few sleeves thrown in. Stirfamily, I really don't see much difference in piecing a backing like this vs one made from one fabric. Obviously there are more seams, but I have never had a problem quilting them with my Janome. When I have the dimensions I need for a backing, I just start sewing random pieces together (in this case, not so random as I didn't have much left to work with). I start with one piece of fabric that I want to get rid of and just start attaching other fabrics to it to get the width I want and then do the same in rows to get the height. It really is a good use of odds and ends that you are getting tired of. Also, I have added rows of "orphan" blocks that I had left over from other projects that I didn't know what to do with. People always seem to love that added little surprise of having, maybe, a row of different 12 inch blocks sewn in on the back.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Really nice. The colors all balance real well. Is that made of 9 patch and snowballs? Great effect.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Great job as usual--I need some of your inspiration!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

so beautiful! I had no idea you could do that with shirts.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a beautiful quilt.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Great Quilt! Thanks for posting it, I pinned it on my pintrest so I could reference when I start working on the pile of clothing of my mother's, trying to make quilts for me and sibs.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've pieced several quilt tops in my lifetime, but the actual quilting always overwhelms me, so I've usually ended up giving the tops away. Spending hundreds of hours pricking my fingers is not fun! You mention quilting on your Janome. How do you do that and not get puckers? Or is it a special quilting machine? Mine is just a regular sewing machine. Can I do the kind of quilting you did on it?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

You sure can! I know that the Janome dealers usually have a class..I think it is around $40 to get you on your way to quilting with your Janome. I didn't take the class, though..just sat down and muddled my way through it. Start with something small..a tablerunner or something so you get the feel of it. Pinning the quilt well is something everyone has told me will reduce the puckers on the back. I have to say, that again, I am a rule breaker. I have NO patience when it comes to pinning so mine usually is minimallly pinned..about every 12 inches or so. I know the rule is much closer together but I just can't do it. I have to say in all this time, I have only had ONE quilt backing that had a wrinkle in it. Each time I move to a new section to quilt, I just use my hands to flatten it all out. Feel free to send me a message if I can help in anyway or just give you some moral support!!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it...especially that it was made from things that did not cost lots of money...that's how my husband's granny used to make quilts.

Marsha


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Belfrybat, watch this video. It was what I used to teach myself how to quilt on my Janome. I even modified the darning foot with a Dremel so that I could see the needle.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nz0QwNv1AA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Reenie,

Wife and I both like your shirt quilt. She wants to know if you had a patter for the front or did it free hand?

Joe


----------

